# What Will Give The Best Finish on Phantom Black Pearl



## Audi Gorebridge (Feb 3, 2008)

My roof and mirrors on my TTR have been painted to look ike that on the TT Quattro sport models in Phantom Black pearl, I now want to know what will give it the deep gloss finish, Oh and what polish works best on the silver as I have tried so many and keep going back to Auto Glym?

Cheers

http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn13 ... 608002.jpg


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Meguiars NXT tec-wax gives a good rich finish for the roof.

Turtle-wax ice for the silvery bits. I'm well impressed with the finish that gives.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Must admit that turtle-wax ice is very good.


----------



## Audi Gorebridge (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks will give it a try and let you know my thoughts.

Cheers


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Is the Turtle Wax Ice really that good :?: I saw a post which thought not due to the silicon leaving smears :?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Mike753TT said:


> Is the Turtle Wax Ice really that good :?: I saw a post which thought not due to the silicon leaving smears :?


That may have been me.

Its very good on silver. Not so good on Black. Probably just as poor on other dark paints as well.

The other bonus is, it is without doubt the fastest way to polish a car!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

There can be only one answer J-I-A-B :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> There can be only one answer J-I-A-B :wink:


Dave normally says Swisvax Saphire or if you want to push the boat out on a dark car Swisvax best of show but it is about Â£120


----------



## Audi Gorebridge (Feb 3, 2008)

Bought some Maguire's polish today, that has given a lovely deep gloss finish to the roof. 
Yelow TT you say Â£120 for polish, that could buy me a few subtle wee mods. lol. I will maybe consider spending a lot on polish next year when it has been totally resprayed over the winter, until then the Maguires will do the job.

Cheers


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Phantom + Swissvax Best of Show:


----------



## Audi Gorebridge (Feb 3, 2008)

Thats a very nice finish, totally impressed with that photograph mate.

Cheers


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Audi Gorebridge said:


> Yelow TT you say Â£120 for polish,
> Cheers


Actually it's Â£120 for the wax - The same one I use, but the polish is used before that. No point polishing if you're not going to protect it with wax/sealant afterwards. I use Swissvax cleaner fluid to polish - a small bottle is about Â£20 but it lasts for ages. Still got the bottle I bought 3 years ago and the wax will probably last me another couple of years too !! I also use Meguiars Scratch X to get rid of swirling 

It gets pretty good results (on Brilliant Black) :wink: [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------

